# Was stresst Euch?



## PhlyBoy (25. Feb 2021)

Ahoi zusammen,

ich entwickel inzwischen über 30 Jahre Software. Anfangs mit viel Spaß, inzwischen mache ich den Job nur noch, weil ich ihn gut kann und er Geld bringt. Und damit ich für mich mal rausfinde, was mich an dem Job inzwischen alles so nervt, habe ich mal angefangen eine Liste zu erstellen, was mich belastet. Da stehen so Sachen drauf wie "Termindruck", "Nervige Kunden" oder "Der PO lässt mich nicht in Ruhe arbeiten".

ich würde mal interessieren, was Euch in Eurem Alltag stresst und belastet. Oder bin ich einfach nur ein Weichei?

Schönen Tag noch,Peter


----------



## Thallius (25. Feb 2021)

Also ich bin auch schon über 30 Jahre dabei und ich muss sagen es macht mir Spaß wie am ersten Tag. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Tage wo ständig einer irgendwas von einem will das einen komplett aus dem Konzept bringt. Aber ich genieße es auch, dass mittlerweile viele von meinem Wissen profitieren und wertschätzen was ich mache.
Allerdings muss ich auch nicht jedes Projekt annehmen und alles machen. Meistens kommen die Projektleiter zu mir und wollen erstmal ein Konzept und eine machbarkeitsstudie. Dann wird diskutiert und nur wenn es für beide Seiten passt wird das Projekt auf die Beine gestellt.
Reine stupide auftragsprogrammierung unter einem Projektleiter der alles besser weiß, würde mir wahrscheinlich auch auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Feb 2021)

Wenn dich verschiedene Punkte so stressen, dann überlege doch, wir du daran oder an Deinem Umgang damit was ändern kannst.

Vieles lässt sich ja regeln / steuern. Und sollte dies nicht so sein, dann könnte man über eine berufliche Veränderung nachdenken.

Es gibt immer wieder Dinge, die einen stören, aber Gespräche können helfen. Wie heisst es so schön: Nur wer redet, dem kann geholfen werden.


----------

